# Relocating from India



## vinod.rao21 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello,

I have accepted a job offer in Niefern-Öschelbronn and will be relocating next year Feb 2022 with my family (wife and 3 year's son). I have some queries and appreciate if anyone can guide me.

1. Niefern-Öschelbronn , Pforzheim or Karlsruhe which place is better to stay considering kindergarten for my 3 year old. I am aware there are long waits so if someone could through light on which place would be faster to get seats.

2. Are there private Kindergartens? If I plan to send my son to private Kindergarten what could be the average monthly fees for kindergarten.

Thanks in advance for any information.

Regards,
V


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, I lived in Niefern a long time ago (like 30 years ago). Niefern is a lovely small town, right next to Pforzheim. I have no experience with the kindergartens or schools there, but I suspect both towns are similarly equipped. And, I can tell you that I used to walk or bike from my flat in Niefern to where I worked in Pforzheim - so you should be able to choose whatever is the best flat or house you can find available.

Personally, I wouldn't live in Karlsruhe if you're working in Niefern. It would be a long-ish commute on the A8, which has a tendency to clog up at rush hours and on weekends. There are any number of smaller towns right around Pforzheim - like Kieselbronn or Mühlacker that might suit you better if you prefer getting a little bit away from Niefern. (These were popular with some of the folks working in Pforzheim when I was there.)


----------



## vinod.rao21 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Wow, I lived in Niefern a long time ago (like 30 years ago). Niefern is a lovely small town, right next to Pforzheim. I have no experience with the kindergartens or schools there, but I suspect both towns are similarly equipped. And, I can tell you that I used to walk or bike from my flat in Niefern to where I worked in Pforzheim - so you should be able to choose whatever is the best flat or house you can find available.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't live in Karlsruhe if you're working in Niefern. It would be a long-ish commute on the A8, which has a tendency to clog up at rush hours and on weekends. There are any number of smaller towns right around Pforzheim - like Kieselbronn or Mühlacker that might suit you better if you prefer getting a little bit away from Niefern. (These were popular with some of the folks working in Pforzheim when I was there.)


Thank you


----------

